# The law on Retired or Active LE Caring firearms across state lines.



## Rxzx28 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was wondering if someone can help me out with this question. 

Can a retired or active LE person carry his/her firearm across states line without having a firearm permit for that state. 

I can't seem to find a true answer, if anyone knows the federal chapter and section or the answer please advise.

I am looking to hire retired or active LE personnels in MA to travel between states while armed.


----------



## Rxzx28 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you Wolfman.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I'm not sure if HR218 would cover an Officer in the case of employment. Is there any case law on this? Some states, such as Vermont, require you to have an armed guard/courier license in order to carry for employment. So, if you looking to hire LEO's for security work, I would check with the states that you plan to be working in.


----------



## Rxzx28 (Mar 12, 2008)

Now the details are in and out they don't stay. Its all escort work. 

Does the individual still need a guard card for this?

This is why I can't find the a true answer.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

it is my understanding the 218 covers carrying for personal protection ONLY.


----------



## Rxzx28 (Mar 12, 2008)

Now these escorts are in and out. The individual doesn’t stay.


Because of that does he/she still need a guard card?


This is one of the reason I can’t seem to find a true answer for. 


I am hoping that someone in this forum can help me with this question.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

I thought Vermont was the last bastion of freedom left where anybody can carry concealed?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

REILEYDOG said:


> I thought Vermont was the last bastion of freedom left where anybody can carry concealed?


In Vermont, you can carry for protection with no license, however, if your carrying for employment you need an armed guard/couriers license. God help you if you should need to use a firearm for employment without that license.


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

The problem is that the law is far from clear. Off Duty and retired LEOs can carry as long as they meet the provisions of the law, not intoxicated, not carrying an illegal weapon, not subject to discipline but all other state laws apply. So if a person in VT who had a CCW wopuld need a state issued guard/armed courier license to do the job then an off duty or retired cop would too.


----------



## Rxzx28 (Mar 12, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone so far for answering my question.


As you can see there is a lot of gray area to this. 


I’ve been searching the internet for case studies and speaking with local officers just like this forum everyone has different answers. 


As many of you are Police Officers, would agree that a active PO will not apply or get a guard card from the surrounding states due to the fact that their Chief’s would not sign off on any officers doing private details or armed security work. 


Once again thank you for your help.


----------

